# KUALA LUMPUR | Imperial Lexis KLCC | 270m | 55 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Imperial Lexis KLCC
Floor: 53 fl
category: Commercial
Developer: KL Cosmopolitan
Location: Jalan Kia Peng, KLCC



3darchitect said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...t=rc&uact=3&dur=328&page=25&start=409&ndsp=18


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Dean_14 said:


> Jan 2019
> 
> Busy site
> IMG_1544 by Dean Hing, on Flickr


..


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dec 2019

IMG_0031 by Koi Yang, 於 Flickr


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

The project is located adhere to the landmark KLCC tower in Kuala Lumpur，with building height of *269.7 meters* and gross floor area of 92,000 square meters. The building has 60 floors，including 4 underground floors for equipment and garage, 13 floors of restaurants and bars, 22 floors of hotel and 20 floors of serviced apartment. It is believed to be a premium 5-star hotel in the city heart of Kuala Lumpur after completion. 



Imperial Lexis Kuala Lumpur,Building Construction-上海中建海外发展有限公司


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL Metro Group marks topping out of Imperial Lexis KL and Grandview Residence


PETALING JAYA (June 24): Kuala Lumpur Metro Group (KL Metro) and China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) Malaysia commemorated the topping out of Imperial Lexis Kuala Lumpur and Grandview Residence on June 22 to mark the completion of the five-star hotel and luxury residences...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

nazrey said:


> KL Metro Group marks topping out of Imperial Lexis KL and Grandview Residence
> 
> 
> PETALING JAYA (June 24): Kuala Lumpur Metro Group (KL Metro) and China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) Malaysia commemorated the topping out of Imperial Lexis Kuala Lumpur and Grandview Residence on June 22 to mark the completion of the five-star hotel and luxury residences...
> ...


231 m / 53 fl


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

